# First try at Lox



## tbrtt1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I had to have a go at this lox thing. I followed the much revered bbally recipe. I still have to smoke it tomorrow but it has been close to 30 hours drying and I had to try some. Damn this stuff is good. Bet after a few hours of smoke tomorrow it will be off the chain. 













IMG_3549.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Dec 6, 2014


















IMG_3551.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Dec 6, 2014


















IMG_3552.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Dec 6, 2014


















IMG_3554.jpg



__ tbrtt1
__ Dec 6, 2014


















IMG_3555.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Dec 6, 2014


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks perfect to me!! whst kind of smoke are you planning?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 7, 2014)

bbally sure knows how to make lox....    I've used his recipe and it is as good as any lox I've ever tasted....


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 7, 2014)

Could someone post a link to bbally's lox thread? Doh je, mahalo, salamat...


----------



## daveomak (Dec 7, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=bbally's+lox+thread&=Search


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Looks perfect to me!! whst kind of smoke are you planning?



I think I have some alder dust coming from Todd but hasn't arrived yet. If I plan to smoke today it will be cherry and a little oak. It may have to wait until I get back in town next weekend and I may use the alder then since that seems to be the go to for salmon. Though I have seen many here use hickory and other woods. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## themule69 (Dec 7, 2014)

It should be good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## cmayna (Dec 7, 2014)

I use alder and apple when I do lox.  Cold smoke for 3 hours.


----------

